# Sticky  Lets see Your Long Exposures



## B2ONGO

I've recently bought a B+W ND110 filter and having great fun with it. I've posted a few shots in other threads but thought it would be good to have a thread where we can see what posters have come up with.

Heres one of the Kessock Bridge in Inverness, 80 seconds.


Kessock Bridge - 80 seconds of sunset by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## Ric

8 seconds at f8 in Valencia


----------



## Derekh929

Both stunning guys well done


----------



## onnyuk

Some seconds at a particular f

Riverside Tesco Dundee

Reply posted from an Android


----------



## EddieB

Nice thread!


Blyth Pier - Long Exposure by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


Blyth South Beach Long Exposure by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


Longsands Long Exposure by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


Tynemouth Long Exposure by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## onnyuk

Kessock bridge..... moody, love it

Valencia....trendy, love it

Reply posted from an Android


----------



## wayne_w

My first attempt with filters while on holiday in the Maldives.
Shot in Manual, 30s f22 
Not in the same league as you guys..


----------



## Derekh929

Eddie loving that last shot stunning


----------



## Andy_Wigan

I love abit of long exposure shooting, heres a small selection of mine.


Passing The Time *Explored* by A-D-Jones, on Flickr


Sleepless (*Explored*) by A-D-Jones, on Flickr


The Approaching Storm by A-D-Jones, on Flickr

Quite a few more, here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/a-d-jones/sets/72157627817777696/

Also, what are we deeming to be 'long exposure' 10stopper stuff or anything 1sec and more? As i've a few of waterfalls etc which i'd class as long exp as there about 2 or 3 secs.


----------



## johnnyguitar

28secs at f18


DSC_0636 by jonnyguitar, on Flickr

9secs I think


Fountains by jonnyguitar, on Flickr


----------



## Bustanut

Awesome pics guys, love it. More please.


----------



## Brazo

Ooh did somebody say long exposures 


Clevedon Twilight by Brazo76, on Flickr


Space Station by Brazo76, on Flickr


Gloucester Quay Mirror by Brazo76, on Flickr


Swiftstone by Brazo76, on Flickr


Media City by Brazo76, on Flickr


St Katharine Docks Edit by Brazo76, on Flickr


One, Two, Three by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## EddieB

Some awesome photos in this thread!


----------



## Wout_RS

great pictures here! i'm going to look for a filter too


----------



## nick.s

*makes notes on settings for edumacational purposes*

Great pics chaps, uber jealous of your skills


----------



## Derekh929

any more ? great pics so far Brazo loving that second last pic


----------



## EddieB

The River Tyne!

Need to get out and play with my 10 stop more!


Spooky Wylam by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


Quayside under the moonlight! by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


Millennium Bridge by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


Edbooklessphotography.co.uk-9819 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## B2ONGO

Brilliant stuff guys.

These have been posted in other threads on here but they're are all I have since getting the filter a couple of weeks ago.

10 seconds


Old Wreck - Fort Augustus by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr

24 seconds


Blackwater Falls - Garve by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr

30 seconds


Rock Ness - Scottish Highlands by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr

30 seconds


A Highland Holiday - Loch Ness by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr

83 seconds


Ardersier Beach - Scottish Highlands  by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## B2ONGO

Love the Space Station shot Brazo - cracking reflections.


----------



## Derekh929

keeping them coming guy's really enjoying these


----------



## EddieB

What do you guys do with your photos once you've taken them?


----------



## Andy_Wigan

Oh go on then ...


Over The Stepping Stones by A-D-Jones, on Flickr


Silence by A-D-Jones, on Flickr


OutReach by A-D-Jones, on Flickr


Open Water by A-D-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## Andy_Wigan

EddieB said:


> What do you guys do with your photos once you've taken them?


Processing wise? Open in Camera Raw to correct white balance, tweak exposure, contrast, clarity etc. Then into Elements 10 to do the rest ... all the usual dust cloning_ (I must get it cleaned!)_, and to make any final adjustments. I try to do as little as possible really.

Other than that, the only other program I use is Photomatix for HDR stuff.


----------



## B2ONGO

Andy_Wigan said:


> Processing wise? Open in Camera Raw to correct white balance, tweak exposure, contrast, clarity etc. Then into Elements 10 to do the rest ... all the usual dust cloning_ (I must get it cleaned!)_, and to make any final adjustments. I try to do as little as possible really.
> 
> Other than that, the only other program I use is Photomatix for HDR stuff.


Pretty much this. I have been getting on well with Topaz plug ins for photoshop I am trialing. I run each one through "in focus" which sharpens up the shot and improves micro contrast. Then I run through Topaz "De Noise" - seems to improve the quality a lot for me.


----------



## aerodynamic18

what filter do u need? i must get a tripod


----------



## Brazo

B2ONGO said:


> Love the Space Station shot Brazo - cracking reflections.


Thanks mate, was explored at #6 on flickr


----------



## Brazo

Andy that waterfall shot is great, first on this page.


----------



## Brazo

Let there be Light by Brazo76, on Flickr


Gloucester Quays by Brazo76, on Flickr


Greenwich at Night by Brazo76, on Flickr


St Davids at Night by Brazo76, on Flickr


Albert Dock, Liverpool by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## buckas

Great thread!



Brazo said:


> One, Two, Three by Brazo76, on Flickr


Love this one, you've come on loads Braz! :thumb:

Drew


----------



## MR Ray

Great stuff


----------



## m1pui

rx8_01 by puihungma, on Flickr
15 secs @ f22 (Canon 350D)


rx8_06 by puihungma, on Flickr
8 secs @ f13 (Canon 350D)


P1020163 by puihungma, on Flickr
1/5 @ f2 handheld (Panasonic GF-1)


River Tyne at Night by puihungma, on Flickr
2 secs @ f2.8 handheld against a pillar (Sony P200)


IMG_0178.JPG by puihungma, on Flickr
1 sec @ f3.5 (Canon S3 iS)

I thought I had more recent ones in my Flickr but it appears not.


----------



## EddieB

I meant do you get them printed etc? Make a picture book? etc

I've decided to make a picture book every 12 months to remember and show my progression through photography. People like to look through them as well!


----------



## Mr Mike

Here's a few of mine...


















































































Mike


----------



## Pezza4u

Brilliant photos in this thread :thumb:

I still haven't done any long exposures and need to get a filter. Can anyone recommend one that's not too pricey? All of my lenses are 52mm.


----------



## Gruffs

If you are really strapped and want to learn first, Welding glass can be used but you need to correct for colour cast afterwards.

Awesome thread guys, just awesome.


----------



## Brazo

Love the last four Mr Mike! Most of mine are taken without a 10 stopper, although I do have two of them"


----------



## Pezza4u

Gruffs said:


> If you are really strapped and want to learn first, Welding glass can be used but you need to correct for colour cast afterwards.


I'll go up to £20 or so but don't want to spend too much in case I don't use it much, I have a habit of doing that. I haven't even used the camera for a while now. Are the ones on 7 day shop or mymemory to start with?


----------



## EddieB

Pezza4u said:


> I'll go up to £20 or so but don't want to spend too much in case I don't use it much, I have a habit of doing that. I haven't even used the camera for a while now. Are the ones on 7 day shop or mymemory to start with?


Buy the welding glass from eBay for a couple of quid.

Get a cheap filter and blue tack it on to said filter and bobs your uncle!


----------



## wayne_w

I have used these people before - http://www.srb-griturn.com/

Good prices & quick delivery etc. :thumb:


----------



## npinks

totally new to DSLR, from reading the comments and looking at the pictures

I would obviously need a tripod or other means of keeping the very camera still to prevent blurring, but what are the filters?, to prevent too much light entering ( i guess due to someone suggesting welding glass) and over exposing the picture, but allowing the shutter to be open long enough to capture the water movement etc


----------



## m1pui

npinks said:


> totally new to DSLR, from reading the comments and looking at the pictures
> 
> I would obviously need a tripod or other means of keeping the very camera still to prevent blurring, but what are the filters?, to prevent too much light entering ( i guess due to someone suggesting welding glass) and over exposing the picture, but allowing the shutter to be open long enough to capture the water movement etc


Pretty much yes.

If you take a picture at the dead of night in pitch dark, a 30 second exposure (for example) will let enough light in to make the scene visible. A 30 second exposure during the day would end up a white frame.

So you use a x-stop ND filter to allow you lengthen the shutter speed. If you're taking a scenery shot where the "normal" shutter speed you'd use was 1/1000, a 10-stop filter would allow you to use a 1second shutter speed and get the same amount of light through.

EDIT:
Here's a couple of links
http://www.photographyblogger.net/tips-for-taking-daytime-long-exposure-photos/

__
https://flic.kr/p/3514517019
http://mountainsandwaves.com/neutral-density-filter-chart


----------



## cbred

B2ongo , your 2 nd pic is just awesome . It's now my screen saver.


----------



## B2ONGO

cbred said:


> B2ongo , your 2 nd pic is just awesome . It's now my screen saver.


:thumb: cheers.


----------



## B2ONGO

I've possibly mentioned this before but I use a handy iphone called longtime to calculate exposure times. 

It's free and dead easy to use.


----------



## Laurie.J.M

P1010398 by Laurie.J.M, on Flickr

I've finally figured out how to upload photos from Flickr . This photo of the Paris Skyline shows what a standard compact camera can produce. This is 8 seconds and was been taken using a Lumix TZ10 mounted on a Gorilla Pod. I went for black and white as it was a cloudy night and the sky had that horrible orange colour to it from all the street lights which spoilt the effect when I did it in colour.


----------



## Andy_Wigan

EddieB said:


> I meant do you get them printed etc? Make a picture book? etc
> 
> I've decided to make a picture book every 12 months to remember and show my progression through photography. People like to look through them as well!


Ah ... I have an A2 binded book which, so far, i've got about 10 of my prints in. I 'save up' a few shots that im happy with and every so often send them to be printed at DSCL, then add them to the book. Photos look much better printed than they do on a moniter.



B2ONGO said:


> I've possibly mentioned this before but I use a handy iphone called longtime to calculate exposure times.
> 
> It's free and dead easy to use.


I use something similar, called ND Filter Calc. I also have a paper copy printed out in my filter wallet but after a while I tend to know a rough starting exposure and go from there.


----------



## B2ONGO

Loch Duntelchaig near Inverness, 36 seconds after sunset.


Loch Duntelchaig - Scottish Highlands by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## Brazo

Nicely done mate^^

This thread influenced me to put the 'long' into long exposure Thursday night @253 seconds!


253 Seconds by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## buckas

top shots chaps!

drew


----------



## B2ONGO

Brazo said:


> Nicely done mate^^
> 
> This thread influenced me to put the 'long' into long exposure Thursday night @253 seconds!


Great shot, did you use a filter?


----------



## Brazo

A 15 stopper!


----------



## B2ONGO

Brazo said:


> A 15 stopper!


I though it must have been. Looked at your exif details and thought it must have been pretty dark for that duration at F5.


----------



## jspeed2

stunning pics guys wish i had the know how to get these results !!:thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29

Great thread guys and some wicked LE stuff 

30 seconds with a Hoya Pro Digital ND64 6 Stop Filter. Epic Filter as you cn still get really long exposures but can see through it so can compose with it on the lens. I put my Lee Foundation Kit on top of it with Grads and have no vignetting at 10mm on y Siggy 10-20 

Whitburn Pre Dawn by Phil Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr

120 seconds Hitech 10 Stop Pro

Men of Steel by Phil Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr

Phil


----------



## cotter

Some breath taking shots on here. I've oly just got my first dslr, and am trying to get to grips with it. Mr Mike, would love to catch up sometime and pick your brains, you've got some amazing pics


----------



## dubnut71

Oh go on then Mike!!



















One that I shot as part of a series for PVW:










And as they printed them across a couple of pages:



















And everybody has got a long exposure they are most proud of right? this one is mine, Boston taken from the lovely viewpoint of our room in the Ames hotel....., excuse the big image, I just am proud of the shot!!:


----------



## B2ONGO

The Ness looks awesome in this one mate. 

Love the processing applied to the Boston shot too - very cool. :thumb:


----------



## Brazo

Love the last shot dubnut as above great dirty processing!

A 2 second 'pose' for this tog


Togging by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## dubnut71

B2ONGO said:


> The Ness looks awesome in this one mate.
> 
> Love the processing applied to the Boston shot too - very cool. :thumb:


Cheers, ness walk on a saturday night at 11pm, it was "sporty" to say the least!

The Boston shot has been run through Topaz labs in Cs5, love that filter!!!


----------



## aerodynamic18

Guy y do u need a filter? Also which one do u recommend. And I guess a tripod is a must?


----------



## B2ONGO

dubnut71 said:


> Cheers, ness walk on a saturday night at 11pm, it was "sporty" to say the least!
> 
> The Boston shot has been run through Topaz labs in Cs5, love that filter!!!


Which Topaz one mate? I've trialled Topaz "Adjust", "De-Noise" and "In Focus". I might end up buying Adjust. I love how you can apply the effect on a new layer then tone in down by reducing opacity.


----------



## stuy180

I'm new to DSLR's so decided on a beginner double lens kitted Nikon D3100, I had a play about the other night and here are the results:


----------



## B2ONGO

Milton of Culloden by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## dubnut71

B2ONGO said:


> Which Topaz one mate? I've trialled Topaz "Adjust", "De-Noise" and "In Focus". I might end up buying Adjust. I love how you can apply the effect on a new layer then tone in down by reducing opacity.


Topaz details mate, really like that one.:wave:


----------



## Brazo

B2ONGO said:


> Milton of Culloden by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


I love the colours in this Michael, the shot as a whole is a little dark for my taste but that sky is a spectrum of colour!


----------



## Mick

some outstanding contributions to this thread. I really need to dig my camera out more and make an effort. You lot have fair inspired me :thumb:


----------



## B2ONGO

Loch Ness - Dores by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## Brazo

The Cruel Sea by Brazo76, on Flickr


Lighthouse by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## Serapth

One from a while ago


----------



## GIZTO29

Some stunning shots in here lads 
25 seconds...

The Wrong Trousers on Micks BDay by Phil Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr


Picture & Piano by Phil Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr


A Room with a View by Phil Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr


Craster Harbour by Phil Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr


PULSE FRAC by Phil Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr


----------



## pooma

Loving the last one Phil, motorway bridge light trails with a difference.


----------



## GIZTO29

pooma said:


> Loving the last one Phil, motorway bridge light trails with a difference.


Thanks mate, its the Central Motorway facing Cowgate..


----------



## buckas

pooma said:


> Loving the last one Phil, motorway bridge light trails with a difference.


+1, great shot :thumb:


----------



## AshD

Pretty sure this was 30 Seconds:


----------



## pooma

Whites are a bit burnt out but this is a spot I think I may have to visit again.


----------



## rob28

One of my favourites so far...

Taken at the base of Bridalveil falls, Yosemite National Park.


----------



## Grommit

GIZTO29 said:


> Some stunning shots in here lads
> 25 seconds...
> 
> The Wrong Trousers on Micks BDay by Phil Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr
> 
> 
> Picture & Piano by Phil Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr
> 
> 
> A Room with a View by Phil Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr
> 
> 
> Craster Harbour by Phil Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr
> 
> 
> PULSE FRAC by Phil Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr


Holy fcuknuts they are good pics, especially the last onec:argie::argie:


----------



## B2ONGO

All the fun of the fair. by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## lazy_pie

Awesome thread


----------



## GIZTO29

B2ONGO said:


> All the fun of the fair. by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


Loving the light on the top section here


----------



## Brazo

Candy Floss by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## B2ONGO

Tay Rail Bridge - Blue Hour by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr

230 seconds. The stumps are what remains of the old bridge before the Tay Rail Bridge Disaster in 1879 - all 75 passengers were killed.


----------



## pooma

^^
I like that, very much:thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

pooma said:


> Whites are a bit burnt out but this is a spot I think I may have to visit again.


Loving that shot! Really creepy looking too

I want a dslr now!

My stepdad is well into this, he's got a 7D (I think) and a lens which the price is unspoken of in the family lol


----------



## Blueberry

Brazo said:


> Candy Floss by Brazo76, on Flickr


Lovely shot - great sky


----------



## Chubsley

How do you even take long exposure? I have a canon eos 450d with an 18-135 lens. It has a Hoya 67mm uv filter on it

Total novice


----------



## Brazo

Chubsley said:


> How do you even take long exposure? I have a canon eos 450d with an 18-135 lens. It has a Hoya 67mm uv filter on it
> 
> Total novice


What you have is perfect 

You will however need to add a '10 stop' filter. These are available to screw in to the end of your lens (like I have) or the more sensible way is to buy a square filter which sits on the end of a filter holder so that you can use it on any lens.

Then its simply have a play with exposure times.

I always expose manually set my aperture to F5.6-F8 and 30 seconds and then the camera tells me how much under exposed the image will be say -2 stops and then I put the camera in bulb mode and time it for a 2 min exposure (30 seconds + 1 stop= 1 minute + one more stop = 2 mins. I even let it run for a little longer sometimes. I then assess the image using live view and amend my exposure times as necessary.


----------



## GIZTO29

A few from Blyth, Northumberland


Old Friends... by Phil Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr


The Mouth... by Phil Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr


Blyth Jetty by Phil Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr


----------



## MonkeyP




----------



## Pezza4u

For those of you who take long exposures of car lights do you use a tripod and how long are the exposures for?


----------



## mtxfiesta

the glasgow rush hour by M W images, on Flickr


IMG_7375 by M W images, on Flickr


----------



## Brazo

Infinite by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## GIZTO29

Brazo said:


> Infinite by Brazo76, on Flickr


Nice shot Brazo with a great lead in  At Blyth Beach, Northumberland we have some brilliant groynes


----------



## mtxfiesta

IMG_7744 by M W images, on Flickr


----------



## zed3




----------



## mtxfiesta

IMG_7753 by M W images, on Flickr


----------



## rob28

So much wire wool, so much fun.
Good shots guys.


----------



## B2ONGO

The Hermitage - Perthshire by Michael~Ashley (on hols), on Flickr


----------



## Dan R33

My first go


----------



## Brazo

very novel dan :thumb:


----------



## EddieB

Still moving house atm so no internet connection. Teathered to my iPhone so got nay idea on the quality of this image!


Bltyh Sunrise Long Exposure by Ed Bookless (Moving house so will be offline until, on Flickr


----------



## Brazo

Millennium Bridge by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## Andy_Wigan

Thats a fantastic shot Brazo! The lead in lines with those lovely neon blue lights are great! The contrast between the older buildings in the distance, to the cold, blue modern bridge is really, really good! One of the best shots of that bridge i've seen, by a country mile! Congrats on the Explore too!

Some of my recent ones.

Time To Reflect

Time To Reflect by A-D-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## Andy_Wigan

Out In The Cold

Out In The Cold by A-D-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## Andy_Wigan

Time Stands Still For No Man

Time Stands Still For No Man by A-D-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## Brazo

Postcard from London by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## spursfan

Brazo, those pictures are just stunning, love the one with the wheel and big ben in it.

Kev


----------



## B2ONGO

^^^ Your best yet IMO Brazo - that is an amazing shot.


----------



## B2ONGO

876 by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## Brazo

Thanks Michael, I do like the muted pinks in that shot!


----------



## GIZTO29

Saddle Rock by Phil Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr


David and Golliath by Phil Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr


Gridlock by Phil Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr


Same old faces?? by Phil Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr


----------



## EddieB

Under exposed this one - but after 8 minutes I got bored.


8 minute Exposure! by Ed Bookless (Moving house so will be offline until, on Flickr


----------



## Wout_RS

GIZTO29 said:


> Saddle Rock by Phil Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr
> 
> very nice!!!


----------



## Brazo

Big Ben Abridged by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## PJS

That was with your 85mm lens, what was the lens used on the other two shots above?


----------



## Brazo

Above was SAL 85, other two were Tamron 17-50 at 40mm for Postcard from London and 22mm for Millennium bridge


----------



## Demetrios72

Cracking photos guys :thumb:

Keep them coming!


----------



## EddieB

One from this morning


Sluice Sunrise by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## mtxfiesta

188 pics at 30 s


stackedImage by M W images, on Flickr


----------



## LeadFarmer

Amazing photos.

We could do with a thread highlighting a few tips on how to take these kind of shots. Im clueless..


----------



## EddieB

LeadFarmer said:


> Amazing photos.
> 
> We could do with a thread highlighting a few tips on how to take these kind of shots. Im clueless..


I used a hitech 10 stop with a Lee Foundation kit

http://www.wexphotographic.com/buy-hitech-100mm-pro-stopper-10-lee-100-fit/p1526992

http://www.wexphotographic.com/buy-lee-foundation-kit/p1010393

and you need an adapter ring... for my sigma 10-20 I need a 77mm wide angle version.

http://www.wexphotographic.com/buy-lee-wide-angle-adaptor-ring-77mm/p1010428

I use an app on my iPhone which shows me how long to open the shutter for when on bulb mode - you can do the maths in the head but at 7am it's the last thing I can be bothered with. Or you get a little sheet with the exposure times on from Hitech.


----------



## durmz




----------



## Mean & clean

Here are a couple of long exposures from me 





Both taken at Newcastle Quayside.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## durmz

Mean and clean, along with those theres some super shots in your flickr album, very nice


----------



## Mean & clean

durmz said:


> Mean and clean, along with those theres some super shots in your flickr album, very nice


Thank you very much 

I have a lot of pics that I'm really pleased with from the last 12 months or so. Photography is really starting to click with me now, pardon the pun!

I'm pleased you like my pics 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TRN Ent

Not too long at 5 seconds, but I still like it, Used the flash on it too:









Tom.


----------



## Ric




----------



## Mindis

Could you give more details about this shot please ^^^^^


----------



## B17BLG

And now for the opposite!! Uber quick shot


----------



## VXR.Tom

Nice Ben!


----------



## jlw41

^ great shots :thumb:


----------



## Ric

Mindis said:


> Could you give more details about this shot please ^^^^^


As in settings?

15 seconds single exposure, iso 1600, f2.8


----------



## Mindis

carbonangel said:


> As in settings?
> 
> 15 seconds single exposure, iso 1600, f2.8


What camera and lens did you use? Did you point randomly at sky or you have ''map'' ?

What is very nice photo for a single 15 second exposure. :thumb:


----------



## Ebbe J

Not an extreme example, but I guess it'll do:










Settings: 2.5sec ƒ/5.6 ISO 100 35mm/1.4G on D700


----------



## B17BLG

VXR.Tom said:


> Nice Ben!





jlw41 said:


> ^ great shots :thumb:


Thanks Guys

Hey tom, what you doing on here :buffer:


----------



## Shuffty

Not sure how this is going to come out as I'm on my phone - took this a good few years ago and quite like the feel of it.


----------



## Brazo

Tower Traffic by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## nick.s

Love that Brazo, makes me miss my home even more.


----------



## GIZTO29

Brazo said:


> Tower Traffic by Brazo76, on Flickr


Brilliant


----------



## GrantB5

Deptford Thames by GMediaUK, on Flickr


----------



## Ric

Mindis said:


> What camera and lens did you use? Did you point randomly at sky or you have ''map'' ?
> 
> What is very nice photo for a single 15 second exposure. :thumb:


Nikon d800 with the 24/70, f2.8

I used the "planets" app for the iPhone to find where it is.


----------



## Gruffs

D800 + 24/70f2.8 must be a dream tool for you to use. Lovely shot.


----------



## GIZTO29

Bit of wool & Mag 


Its been a while....... O by Phil Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr


Mag Umbrella by Phil Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr


----------



## Gruffs

Awesome!


----------



## EddieB

Couple from yesterdays trip to Seaham's Chemical Beach!

First shot of the day


Chemical Beach 10 mm 40.0 sec at f - 13_ by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

Last shot of the day


The wheels!!! by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## GIZTO29

Nice one Ed but im not happy about your overuse of processing... i can see clouds and we all know that when you go to the beach there are never clouds haha  Joking aside glad you got down to this beach, ive been dying to go with Dave but stinking work is always in the way :[


----------



## Brazo

Phil that last shot (Mag umbrella) is a very strong image, great composition and whilst I haven't changed my mind on light spinning 'per say' that shot passes my 'hanging wall test' :thumb:


----------



## buckas

wire wool looks mental fun!



GIZTO29 said:


> Same old faces?? by Phil Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr


hah looks like scream mask - nice one



Brazo said:


> Big Ben Abridged by Brazo76, on Flickr


very nice mate

drew


----------



## mtxfiesta

IMG_8462 by M W images, on Flickr


----------



## Brazo

Lion Sleeps Tonight by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## EddieB

Tynemouth1285 15.0 sec at f - 11 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## Wout_RS

EddieB said:


> Tynemouth1285 15.0 sec at f - 11 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


very nice eddie! love the last colors of the day!


----------



## Brazo

Lovely Eddie!


Battersea by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## B2ONGO

Brazo said:


> Lovely Eddie!
> 
> 
> Battersea by Brazo76, on Flickr


This one jumped out at me on Flickr mate - fantastic exposure and a great comp to boot. Lovely.


----------



## Brazo

Thanks Michael, it's an overdone viewpoint but I think I did it justice!


----------



## EddieB

Another long exposure from last weekend - I used my hitech 10 stop on this one with 2 grads!


Tynemouth1297 141.0 sec at f - 11 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## B2ONGO

An icey Loch Ruthven.


Loch Ruthven - Sunset by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## Blueberry

^^^ that's a brilliant shot. I love it


----------



## Brazo

Lovely shot Michael! Loving your photos at the mo!

Heres my first and last attempt at Christmas.


Winter Wonderland by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## B2ONGO

Brazo said:


> Lovely shot Michael! Loving your photos at the mo!


Cheers - any dates for the calendar release??


----------



## Kev_mk3

beautiful shots by all, Im currently re getting into my photography and learning so this is helping to inspire


----------



## cooter k

Motorway light trails


----------



## Junior Bear

I got a digital camera with a few slr kind of fearures

How can I get a photo like that?


Low iso but long shutter speed?


----------



## pooma

^^

Pretty much, if you want good solid trails get the f number up so the shutter can be open for longer, I'd normally be around f11.


----------



## durmz

Nice photo cooter but your horizons on the wonk


----------



## cooter k

Junior Bear said:


> How can I get a photo like that?
> 
> Low iso but long shutter speed?


Just checked what settings I did use, iso was at 400, apeture was at f22 and the shutter was open for around 6 minutes.
The reason it was open so long was I wanted to finish the shot with no traffic in the shot which (i think) might have spoiled the image.



durmz said:


> Nice photo cooter but your horizons on the wonk


Yep, the horizon is wonky. When I tried to straighten the shot, I was chopping off the red tail lights, so just left it the way it was.


----------



## Junior Bear

I think my camera has a limit of 8.5? Ill get the model number up later and get you pro's to point me in the right direction!


It was bought mainly for detailing progress pics but the auto functions aren't very good so I wouldn't mind learning how to get good photos manually


----------



## cooter k

No prob, just post the make & model of the camera & I will see if I can find out some info for you.


----------



## wayne_w

Another practice session. Using 1.2 & 0.9 ND Grads. I'm determined to nail it this year! More practice required I think though :-(


Last light of the day by waywal, on Flickr

Wayne


----------



## B17BLG

Stunning Wayne! That cloud colour is epic


----------



## B17BLG

GIZTO29 said:


> Bit of wool & Mag
> 
> 
> Its been a while....... O by Phil Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr
> 
> 
> Mag Umbrella by Phil Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr


What is being used here? Somethng giving off sparks?


----------



## PJS

Wire wool on a drill.
Been discussed a bit here or another thread.


----------



## Big D Cro




----------



## cooter k

One I took for a motion competition in the camera club I attend.
Not that long of an exposure, but open for a few seconds.


----------



## EddieB

Quayside2069 February 08, 2013 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## B2ONGO

Calda House - Assynt by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## Brazo

Placement by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## B2ONGO

^^^^Seriously good.


----------



## B2ONGO

Clachnaharry - Caledonian Canal by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## GIZTO29

Northumbria Uni...

Armour by Phil 'the link' Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr


Looking Up by Phil 'the link' Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr

Jesmond Dene...

Fun in the Dene by Phil 'the link' Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr

Seaton Sluice & Blyth Beach...

LOST by Phil 'the link' Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr


[] [] [] [] [] [] [] [] [] by Phil 'the link' Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr

Phil


----------



## pooma

Lovely set Phil, loving the last 2


----------



## composite

B2ONGO said:


> I've recently bought a B+W ND110 filter and having great fun with it. I've posted a few shots in other threads but thought it would be good to have a thread where we can see what posters have come up with.
> 
> Heres one of the Kessock Bridge in Inverness, 80 seconds.
> 
> 
> Kessock Bridge - 80 seconds of sunset by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


Hey dude,i'm down to inverness next tuesday for work,if you fancy meeting up to take some photos?


----------



## B2ONGO

composite said:


> Hey dude,i'm down to inverness next tuesday for work,if you fancy meeting up to take some photos?


I'm working in Nigg for the next couple of weeks meaning I dont get back down to Inverness until after dark. Drop me a PM though mate, would be good to meet up if you are in the area. :thumb:


----------



## Brazo

Speeding by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## Brazo

So what happens when you go back with a longer lens????


Speeding Mk2 by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## JamesCotton




----------



## nick1275

nothing really planned here, was playing around with a set of cheap ebay nd filters


british museum long exposure by Nick1380gt, on Flickr


----------



## Brazo

Standing Tall by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## Mr A4

Some of mine....

A 12 minute exposure over the east shore of Loch Lomond. Looks almost like daylight but was so dark I could hardly see where I was going. The light on the tree is from my torch.


25 seconds exposure


30 seconds exposure


20 seconds exposure


6 seconds exposure


121 seconds exposure


----------



## evojkp

Taken in Miami last year. Crop restricted by focal length I had available at the time.

104 seconds. No science to that, it was just the time taken to leave the balcony and top the red wine up, then remember I set it off by remote trigger.

Going back to same hotel next year so will be playing a lot more at night. Stunning city for night shooting. :thumb:


Miami -0782012-1 by evojkp, on Flickr


----------



## thefettler

I'm not going to claim they're straight out of the camera, but no major faffing

the dream, St Helens









before the boat marina came to leigh









abseiling somewhere sneaky under Wales









media city









International space station









my living room









Lovell telescope


----------



## B2ONGO

A couple of recent LE's


Liberty Place - Philedelphia by Michael~Ashley (Catching up), on Flickr


Ruthven 7 of 7 by Michael~Ashley (Catching up), on Flickr


----------



## Brazo

Flow by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## pooma




----------



## sworrall

bit of an old one but this was with a circ polariser


River Llugwy by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Brazo

That's lovely Stu, could be my eyes but a bit if clockwise straightening needed?


----------



## bunyarra

*Angkor Wat Temple, Cambodia*

I know, been done 1000 times but it was still an amazing place geting there at at 5:00am and gradually trying longer exposures until you cracked it with something usable (while stopping the other tourists kicking your tripod legs).


----------



## B2ONGO

5 minute exposure at Diabaig, Torridon.


Once loved - Lower Diabeg by Michael~Ashley (Catching up), on Flickr


----------



## Adam_P

South Parade Night B&W by AdamP 91, on Flickr


----------



## sworrall

Brazo said:


> That's lovely Stu, could be my eyes but a bit if clockwise straightening needed?


Thanks Brazo. Its an odd place on that riverbank in that everything leans in towards the river. Not sure if its the wind or sun that does it but it was level as I had a spirit on the flash shoe


----------



## buckas

Some great captures on this page :thumb:

edit - previous page, lol


----------



## mhamilton

Long exposures? oh ok then 

Few of mine


Home Time Re-Edit by Mike-Hamilton Photography, on Flickr


International Space Station Over Hythe by Mike-Hamilton Photography, on Flickr


Reculver Sunset by Mike-Hamilton Photography, on Flickr


Blue's & Two's by Mike-Hamilton Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Benn

Wow loving this thread, i love doing long expo shots. Shame i don't get much change too..
Did like this one tho.

Photobuckets drops the quality tho


----------



## Grant-s3

Here is a picture my friend took of my car, really wanting to get myself a nice camera and learn all the different shots etc i can take. I find it very interesting.


----------



## mtxfiesta

one from tonight


IMG_3720 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


----------



## Benn

Love that^


----------



## minnnt

Great shots Mike. Love the Blues & Twos.


----------



## minnnt

Benn said:


> Wow loving this thread, i love doing long expo shots. Shame i don't get much change too..
> Did like this one tho.
> 
> Photobuckets drops the quality tho


Get yourself a flickr account then.


----------



## Benn

minnnt said:


> Get yourself a flickr account then.


I would but i have about 7k of pics over 3 photobucket accounts...


----------



## minnnt

Lols.


----------



## mtxfiesta

Benn said:


> I would but i have about 7k of pics over 3 photobucket accounts...


you now get a terabite of free space on flickr


----------



## Benn

mtxfiesta said:


> you now get a terabite of free space on flickr


THat's good, but as i have build thread photos and such on there i keep using it for ease. As i'd lose photos if i moved them and things.
And am being to lazy to open a new account to use..lol


----------



## coljshanks

__
https://flic.kr/p/10712433994

A small waterfall near to my house


----------



## GrantB5

Trafalgar Sq by GMDOnline, on Flickr


----------



## Big D Cro




----------



## rob_vrs

Please appreciate I'm no photographer and have very basic knowledge but heres mine:





Im still playing about and practicing.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## PHUGE




----------



## GrantB5

Heres a couple I took on the a406 at ace cafe the other night..


LightTrails3 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


LightTrails2 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


LightTrail1 by GMDOnline, on Flickr

One thing I personally realised is taking the horrible yellow light out of my picture even with k on around 2500 on camera and down to 2000 on ps, it was still yellow, taking the tint out slightly made the red lights pinkish but I like it..

Also been told I should use a polarising filter and will help make the trails stand out which I'll look in to


----------



## BSD

Surprised there aren't any more pictures like this...

Levi feb 13 by NebZest, on Flickr

Sorry about the graininess I was very new to dslrs at the time and there was a slight mist on the lens from being in a 21 degree room then 10 minutes later being taken out the bag in -38 on a mountain.


----------



## scotty44

Just got myself a Nikon D5200 and went out last week for the first time, 
Still doing a lot of reading but I did like this one I got of the M6


DSC_0006 by scotty.44, on Flickr

This didn't turn out to good though so I need to go back and try again 


DSC_0016 by scotty.44, on Flickr

Some cracking pictures on this thread :thumb:
Think I need to get myself some wire wool


----------



## Benn

Both very good^


----------



## browner01

this was taken around midnight


----------



## Phil-1

Here is one I took a couple of years ago.


Waterfall with leaf by phil.seagust, on Flickr

Phil


----------



## Colin_Clean

The setting sun puts the castle in the spotlight. This was around a 2-3min exposure.


IMG_0013-small2 by Murray 1986, on Flickr


----------



## Phil-1

Colin_Clean said:


> The setting sun puts the castle in the spotlight. This was around a 2-3min exposure.
> 
> 
> IMG_0013-small2 by Murray 1986, on Flickr


Stunning shot.

Love the long exposure, the clouds and the way it's lit. 👍👍


----------



## rob28

Taken about an hour ago. -20 degC but worth it.
30 seconds at f7.1. ISO 800. 18mm


----------



## GrantB5

Light painting


VW Polo 6R by GMDOnline, on Flickr

Hond Civic by GMDOnline, on Flickr

VW Polo GTi by GMDOnline, on Flickr

Audi S3 by GMDOnline, on Flickr

The white s3 photo was shared on Rotifoms facebook page too


----------



## Benn

Nice photos and a great collection of cars! Love the Mk7 at the start.


----------



## GNshaving

Some Awesome pictures lads!


----------



## dubnut71

One from Sunday:


----------



## rob28

This was taken last year down in Minneapolis.

Minnehaha Falls.


----------



## foggy4ever




----------



## Sonea Fifer

Stillness over the River Forth very early in the morning:


----------



## B17BLG

mhamilton said:


> Long exposures? oh ok then
> 
> Few of mine
> 
> 
> Home Time Re-Edit by Mike-Hamilton Photography, on Flickr


What rig do you use there Mike?


----------



## m1pui

P1010142a by puihungma, on Flickr
@20 secs

P1010137b by puihungma, on Flickr
@5 secs


----------



## DamianBPhoto

https://www.facebook.com/damianbphoto


----------



## DamianBPhoto

https://www.facebook.com/damianbphoto


----------



## rob28

Last night while setting up for the northern lights.
63 seconds at f2.8. 11mm


----------



## Rob.Larby

Startrails by Robert Larby, on Flickr


----------



## sworrall

not hugely long at 1 second.

Afon Llugwy, North Wales

River Llugwy by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Tabbs

Had a little play last night and quite pleased with my first attempts


----------



## ViralEye

Looooove long exposures!!

Here's one of my recent shots;










This one is from a few months ago;










And here is a pretty grungy one not to everyone's taste;


----------



## CHALKYUK

My 5 series - 90 seconds F/11


----------



## Phil-1

Caernarfon castle 
30 second

Caernarfon Castle at night by phil.seagust, on Flickr


----------



## Buck

A couple of more recent ones from me: -


Dean Dike by Buck_68, on Flickr


Ashopton Viaduct BW by Buck_68, on Flickr


Waterfall II - Dark by Buck_68, on Flickr


----------



## matt-rudd




----------



## Phil-1

Buck said:


> A couple of more recent ones from me: -
> 
> 
> Dean Dike by Buck_68, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Ashopton Viaduct BW by Buck_68, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Waterfall II - Dark by Buck_68, on Flickr


Very nice set there. 
My favourite is the first and last


----------



## foodstampz

Trying my hand at light painting....

DSC_0115 by pkland517, on Flickr


----------



## rob28

Nice. Lightpainting is the topic at my photography club this week. Should be fun.

Here are a couple of recent long exposures from me.

4 seconds
RR4 by Rob2828, on Flickr

68 seconds
Night sky2 by Rob2828, on Flickr


----------



## Southy1978

2 Different views of the road! :driver:

nightscene2 by southy1978, on Flickr

warp speed by southy1978, on Flickr


----------



## spursfan

Wow, there are some incredible photo's here, really superb, lots of thanks dished out!

Kev


----------



## pulsar-dobby

For my long exposures I used Trigger Trap on my mobile linked up to my Canon 70d. I find the app useful but you got to keep a good eye on the phones battery.


For these shots I used the same as above but included a Hoya 10 stop filter and a polarising filter. I also use a lightmeter to shoot for the highlights without clipping them. 




Thanks for looking.


----------



## rob28

Nice - a 10 stopper is definitely on my shopping list. 
I'm a cheapskate and currently play with a bit of welding glass but due to the green cast, all images end up converted to B&W.


----------



## pooma

rob28 said:


> Nice - a 10 stopper is definitely on my shopping list.
> I'm a cheapskate and currently play with a bit of welding glass but due to the green cast, all images end up converted to B&W.


Can't beat these for the price

http://srb-photographic.co.uk/55mm-nd1000-filter-6567-p.asp


----------



## nick1275

lm24 in 2013

lightpaint 3 by Nick1380gt, on Flickr


----------



## Buck

Shaft


----------



## vroomphoto

rainbow by John Rampton, on Flickr


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

I took these photos last month in LA while working on the Gumball 3000 rally. I'm still learning how to take good long exposure shots, these two were from a bit of a spontaneous shooting session before calling it a night and going to bed


----------



## m1pui

Bottom one looks like something out of Forza!


----------



## rob28

The skies were clear and the moon was minimal...

Milky way Natures Inn by Rob2828, on Flickr


----------



## rob28

Another edit from the same shoot as above.

We are not alone by Rob2828, on Flickr


----------



## dave7368

nice pics here guys


----------



## durmz

Aerial view of an approach into Keflavik, Iceland from the ****pit.


----------



## Southy1978

warp speed by Darren Santoro, on Flickr


----------



## ipnanobox

Couple of my old car that I took messing about with different settings on my old Canon 550D 








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Cookies

Southy1978 said:


> warp speed by Darren Santoro, on Flickr


Looks like you just hit 88mph.... 😁


----------



## dave7368

IMG_3298-2 by 

28 seconds f16, 10 stop ND filter


----------



## WilkyTheMarra

Ashness Bridge. Only 3 Seconds, don't like too much milkyness in the water



Ashness Jetty, 30 seconds. A mate of mine had this printed and put in his bathroom. One of the first pics I took after getting the 10 stop.


----------



## Ravinder




----------



## SBM

Great shots Ravinder, which stop filter did you use and what exposure time?
I'm looking at getting a filter to try some of these shots but not sure which one is best?

Thanks
Ben


----------



## Ravinder

Just a polariser filter to try and reduce the shineness of the rocks. Last couple of pics was about a tenth of a second. Can't remember the first pic but wasn't far off.

Polariser is a must for any photographer if you ask me. Can be had cheap. I also have an ND 10 stop filter (big stopper) which is useful for exposures of 30 seconds up to several minutes. I have some other cheap filters but I'm not so keen on them and the quality is bad so I am saving up for some good quality LEE filters. Not cheap, but they appear to be pretty decent.


----------



## rob28

A bit of experimentation tonight.

Spiro3 by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## NateQ

Power Station at Sundown by Nathan Wyatt, on Flickr


----------



## rob28

Aurora4 by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## nick1275

first go at this kind of thing

sunrise 1 by Nick1380gt, on Flickr

b+w groyne 2 by Nick1380gt, on Flickr


----------



## Ecce

Not my normal long exposure but 2 seconds counts doesn't it? One from my brief visit to ICM


----------



## rob28

I really like that. What's the story behind the picture?


----------



## Ecce

rob28 said:


> I really like that. What's the story behind the picture?


Thanks Rob  From memory (it's failing). I popped my CP on the 24-70 and using aperture priority got the shutter speed down to around 2 seconds then with the camera at arms length pointed it to a tree on the top of a hill and clicked the shutter. I held it in position as best I could for around 1 second then trying to keep the body stable I moved the lens in an anti clockwise circle to get the sky to to blend into the foreground (hope that makes sense).

Editing was little more than 'auto levels' then a little tweaking of saturation and contrast before removing the hundreds of dust bunnies.

btw, ICM = *I*ntentional *C*amera *M*ovement


----------



## Dr_T

one of the last studio shots I took years ago.


----------



## rob28

Playing about up a friends farm.

This shot was 2 mins 42 seconds.

Bonfire evening at Wolfridge by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## 16 sport

some great pics on here planning on getting out and using my camera more this year......getting some inspiration from these.

Quick question how do you get your camera so close to the water in some of the pics without it getting wet or yourself ?


----------



## Fish

Really good lenses.

Fish


----------



## Dunc2610

Took these on my S8 phone...
















Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## FiestaRed

Whitby Abbey. Mainly used a long exposure for this to exclude all the people walking around, as long as they don't stand still for too long, I find this way is easier than cloning them out.

Whitby Abbey II by Mike Swain, on Flickr


----------



## ljcarr

*Sardinia city walls*

Took this with my Fuji xt2 whilst on holiday in Sardinia.


----------



## Crackfox

Here's a couple of mine























Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Boothy

Not something I do a lot of but I do enjoy it when I do 





































Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbrother

[/URL]IMG_3761 by the wall, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## minotaur uk

*Milky Way in Kos*

One of my many trips to Kos, the night sky is amazing there....


----------



## Boothy

Another couple from me. Wyming Brook, South Yorks.
















Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## LSpec

Dr_T said:


> one of the last studio shots I took years ago.


love this long exposure, is not the regular one, nice portrait


----------



## micke740614




----------



## micke740614




----------

